# Taurus 1911 .45acp.



## BCGUNCOLL (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got the gun recently.I really like it. Fine shooting sidearm, for the cash. I was wondering what everyones' thoughts are on deer hunting with this handgun? Ive been shooting some 185g. HP/XTP loads in it. I also have been running it with some 230g. HP/XTP's. I think the heavier bullet would be much better, if it's feasible to hunt with it at reasonable ranges.I just thought I would throw it out there, for my fellow shooters and handgunners alike.


:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it's probably a pretty good idea, if you don't mind chasing wounded deer all over the countryside.
(Or, of course, you could just wound them and then let them get away.)

The hunter owes the hunted as quick and as conclusive a death as possible.
How good are you, at head shots with a pistol?

The .45 is a close-range weapon.
How close can you get to a deer?

(Have you ever gone deer hunting?)


----------



## BCGUNCOLL (Jun 11, 2011)

Good opinion. Your first two points are well understood. They come pretty close, depending on the location i hunt. 

(Yeah, a couple times...)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From my own hunting experience, I would say, "Not close enough."


----------

